# Preliminary comparison 7D MK II vs. 1D MK IV



## Freddie (Dec 9, 2014)

Not scientific at all but shot under identical conditions using the same 100-400 lens at 400mm with identical processing, f/8, 1/1000, and iSO 500. The first image is the 1D MK IV, the second is the 7D MK II. Make of it what you will. I used auto-ISO by the way, on both cameras. Distance to the subject is around 10-feet.


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Preliminary comparison 7D MK II vs. 1W MK IV*

The exposition with the 1D MK IV looks better to me. The second image looks over exposed.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'd like to revisit this topic.

Upon my preliminary testing as well, I think I prefer the 1D4 over the 7D2.

Anyone else doing this? This seems to be a logical comparison.


----------



## yorgasor (Apr 4, 2015)

I think for most things, the 1d4 would win out. I ended up getting the 7D2 because, for indoor sports with [email protected]#[email protected] florescent lights, the flicker is enough to drive you mad in post. The 7D2, while not having as good low light ISO capabilities, could at least time the shots to coincide with the max cycle of the lights, so I didn't need to bump my ISO up as high.


----------



## wtlloyd (Apr 4, 2015)

I prefer the viewfinder horizon indicator and the dedicated AF point selector on the 7D2. I also prefer the more up to date function menu scheme.

In good light, the 7D2 is superior. In poor/hazy light, not. (in terms of AF ability and image quality).

IMHO


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 4, 2015)

I have already beat this one to death for myself. I started the comparison the day the 7D II was released.

The 7D II has more resolution, little birds like the one above you can get a bit more detail. In this instance it is an advantage.

There is only benefit in focal length limited situations like this. If no cropping is required with the FF or 1D IV, you are better off with those two.

Color, exposure and such there is no difference once PP with any of the three bodies. You would be hard pressed to tell the difference in pictures equally prepared. Resolution with cropping is one exception. Noise of course is better with the FF or 1D IV sensor. 

A bird that fills the frame will be better on the 5D II or III. 
But little birds like above almost always are cropped.

The 1D IV has the better AF system. It drives my 500mm faster. So far the 1D IV has more accuracy. I sent the 7D II in for warranty on the AF system, just got it back and headed to the woods this weekend to see if it performs a bit better.
If the AF system is as accurate as the AF system on the 1D IV, the 1D IV is still better because of the speed it drives the big prime. Maybe if you are using a 100-400mm you wouldn't notice as much difference.

I have both and will keep both. If I want to take images of BIF I would grab the 1D IV, if for no other reason I have a high level of trust in the tool. I have been using the 7D II for static to get a bit of resolution boost.


----------



## cycleraw (Apr 4, 2015)

I have owned a 1D IV for about 4 years and rented a 7D II when they first came out, I also own a 5D III. I prefer the menu system and controls of the 7D II because it is just like the 5D III. I found the AF speed and accuracy about equal. I found that the ONLY time the 7D II out performed the 1D IV is when I had to crop heavily. The battery in the 1D IV lasts about 3 times as long. I had a buyer for my 1D IV and could have purchased a 7D II and still had $400 in my pocket but decided to keep the 1D IV. I'm pretty sure I made the correct decision.


----------



## pwp (Apr 4, 2015)

7D MK II vs. 1D MK IV? It's looking like each camera has valuable strengths and weaknesses. 

When the final specs for the 7DII were published, it started to look like the replacement I needed for my somewhat overworked 1D4. But it was soon apparent that I'd be better off working the old 1D4 into the ground. It's up over 500,000 clicks on it's original shutter, but it's a 1-Series and I know they can go on a lot longer than that. Sports shooters I know have taken them up over 1,000,000. Even a new shutter isn't that expensive really. You'd be retiring a 7DII well before this sort of mileage.

But there may just be room for both cameras in the kit. A 7DII would pair up nicely with the 5DIII for event work where the low-light AF of the 1D4 often gets irritating. 

-pw


----------



## takesome1 (Apr 4, 2015)

My thought is the 5Ds R will replace my 7D II and 5D II, the 1D IV will remain and be upgraded by a future 1D release. Maybe I am in the minority but for me the 7D II added benefit is a bit of resolution when you are focal length limited.

If I start shooting video, then things change.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback! I have a pair of 1Dx's I use for sports with 400 and 300 primes. I was looking for either a 7D2 or a 1D4 to use out for wildlife photography (which I am also going to buy a 600).


----------

